# Is banana peel toxic?



## Jo Ellen

I think this came up recently, someone's dog ate a banana peel. 

He'll be okay, definitely don't induce vomiting. My first thought is you'll never see it again, haha-- in any of it's original form. But I don't know that for sure. Just sure he'll be okay


----------



## LittleLouie

a banana peel should be fine! 


grapes, however, are another story, so i've read.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Bennett ate a whole banana and survived. I actually called the vet, in a panic, and he wasn't worried. It didn't fully digest, but he passed it fine.
My husband gives the dogs a banana every night - guess Bennett didn't want to wait.


----------



## goldensrbest

spirit got a hold of a whole one, ate it, was fine.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Boy, those Springers!! Jack did the same thing the other day. He was very happy that he got a whole one all to himself. Banana is a favorite at our house.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is my Toby's twin from different parents doing today?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

He never skipped a beat. My crew gets banana often, but certainly not the peel. I was concerned about it blocking him up, but, uh, the poopmeister reigns. lol I'm still not thrilled thinking of the pesticides they spray them with though. Thanks all for your input.


----------



## Judi

LittleLouie said:


> a banana peel should be fine!
> 
> 
> grapes, however, are another story, so i've read.


chocolate is another story too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> He never skipped a beat. My crew gets banana often, but certainly not the peel. I was concerned about it blocking him up, but, uh, the poopmeister reigns. lol I'm still not thrilled thinking of the pesticides they spray them with though. Thanks all for your input.


I'm glad he's pooping away! That's a good sign.


----------



## T&T

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> He never skipped a beat. My crew gets banana often, but certainly not the peel. I was concerned about it blocking him up, but, uh, the poopmeister reigns. lol I'm still not thrilled thinking of the pesticides they spray them with though. Thanks all for your input.


Yes pretty scary when you read about it :doh: but Cody is a healthy boy & I wouldn't worry too much about this one time incident.

Hey Cody, 
THIS is how you eat a banana


----------



## Karen519

*Cody*

So glad that Cody is o.k.


----------



## Dexter12

Dex just ate a peel, but it's good to know that he'll be ok.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Glad to hear that the peel inspired pooping. Maybe Cody discovered something there!


----------



## Mini Cooper

Cooper, 5 months, ate a banana peel yesterday. My husband got up to put a piece of banana in his dish when Cooper decided to help himself to the peel. He swallowed it before we could stop him or do the "trade you" thing. My question is how long will he have the runs from it? He is going every couple hours yet today and went out twice during the night last night. Anything else I can do in the meantime?


----------

